# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Milch ungesund für PCA Patienten?

## Hartmut S

Hallo,

ich habe 2 Fragen.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir eine Antwort geben.

Ich habe eine Dokumentation gefunden, die sehr Aussagekräftig erscheint.
Die Homepage wird von Ärzten und Wissenschaftlern geleitet
Nur leider bin ich gegenüber einer solchen grünen Tafel immer etwas skeptisch.
Wer kennt diese Homepage?
Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit diesen Aussagen?
http://www.biokrebs.de/

Hier die Lebensmittel:
http://www.biokrebs.de/therapien/patienten-fragen#article-id-1118
(Längere Ladezeit, wegen Skript-Fehler)

Dieser Link gehört wohl nicht dazu.
https://foodandblood.wordpress.com/category/omnivor/

Ich trinke nachts seit Jahren gerne Milch mit 0,5 % Fettgehalt.
Nun habe ich auf dieser HP gelesen, dass das gar nicht gut sein soll bei einer PCa Erkrankung.
Empfohlen wird Bio-Milch, oder Schafs-Milch, die ich auch gelegentlich trinke. 
Leider gibt es die kaum unter 1,5 % Fettanteil.
Eine Palettenweise Umstellung auf Schafsmilch oder Bio macht mich sicherlich ärmer und fetter.
Wie ist die Aussage der HP Betreiber zu bewerten?

Zur Frage Nr. 2.
Ich trinke in Spanien gerne Omega3 -und Kalzium-Milch.
Diese Produkte gibt es nicht auf dem deutschen Markt.
Hat das einen besonderen Grund.
Die Milch ist sehr lecker und soll auch sehr gesund sein.

Ich würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hartmut,

bin in Eile. Lies bitte* hier.*

Wenn Du oben rechts auf "erweiterte Suche" Kuhmilch eingibst, bekommst Du weitere Hinweise.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Hartmut und alle anderen Ernährungsbesorgten

Solange für oder gegen einzelne Nahrungsmittel mit blossen
Behauptungen und ohne belastare Daten geworben und 
gewettert wird, halte ich mich an eine vielseitige Kost
mit Abwechslung, auch saisonal beeinflusst (Käsefondue
im Winter, Erdbeeren im Frühling).

So bekomm ich all diese schrecklich schlechten Dinge nur in
geringer Dosis, und an all diesen ach so guten Komponenten
wie Broccoli herrscht kein Mangel.

Let the good tomes roll!
Hvielemi

----------


## LowRoad

> Solange für oder gegen einzelne Nahrungsmittel mit blossen Behauptungen und ohne belastare Daten geworben und gewettert wird...



Ja, wenn man nach dem Konsum einer Zigarette, dem Trinken eines Glases Schnapes oder dem Verzehr eines verbrannten Schweineirgendwas sofort tot umfallen würde, dann wäre das alles viel einfacher. Gerade deshalb finden sehr viele Menschen Gefallen daran es ihrem Körper zu überlassen was im guttut, also schmeckt. Die allgemeine Zunahme des BMIs macht das überdeutlich.

Wie verhält es sich denn nun bei Milch, gemeint ist dabei die *Kuhmilch*! Wer guten Willens ist, findet heutzutage relativ schnell "belastbare" Daten in den üblichen Plattformen wie Medscape, dem Infolink oder PubMed um nur ein paar zu nennen.

_1.The Impact of Cow's Milk-mediated mTORC1-signaling in the Initiation and Progression of Prostate Cancer_
Bodo Melnik & Kollegen versuchen eine Beobachtung zu erklären, dass nämlich Männer, die in Kindesalter überproportional viel Milch tranken, eine erhöhte Rate von Prostatakrebs aufweisen.

_2. Milk Intake in Early Life and Risk of Advanced Prostate Cancer_
Johanna E. Torfado & Kollegen unterstützen diese These durch eigene Untersuchungen:



> ...Daily milk consumption in adolescence (vs. less than daily), but not in midlife or currently, *was associated with a 3.2-fold risk of advanced prostate cancer*...


_3. High- and Low-fat Dairy Intake, Recurrence, and Mortality After Breast Cancer Diagnosis_
Candyce H. Kroenke & Kollegen haben die Auswirkung von Milchkonsum bei Brustkrebspatienten untersucht. Wie bekannt sein dürfte ist Kuhmilch ja eine Quelle von Östrogenartigen Hormonen, was bei Brustkrebs, speziell der ER+ Untergruppe, schlecht sein sollte. Die Daten sind aber nicht derart:




> ...In multivariable-adjusted analyses, overall dairy intake was unrelated to breast cancerspecific outcomes,...


*ABER:*




> *although it was positively related to overall mortality*...
> Conclusions Intake of high-fat dairy, but not low-fat dairy, was related to a higher risk of mortality after breast cancer diagnosis.


_4. Physicians Health Study, Whole Milk Intake Is Associated with Prostate Cancer-Specific Mortality among U.S. Male Physicians_
Yan Song und Kollegen haben sich die Daten der Physicians Health Study wieder mal vorgenommen, eine wirklich ergiebige Quelle hochinteressanter Zusammenhänge. Demnach ist Kuhmilch nicht nur für die Entstehung von Prostatakrebs mitverantwortlich, sondern speziell für die tödlich verlaufenden Hochrisikoerkrankungen.

_5. White Lies, Prostate Cander_
Ein eher populärwissenschaftlich verfasster Artikel, der aber doch einige interessante Studien aufgreift, leider ohne Referenzen. Die muss der geneigte Leser sich wieder selbst suchen, was ja auch keine ernsthafte Herausforderung sein sollte.

Es lässt sich mit Sicherheit noch viel mehr finden, aber um einen Überblick zu bekommen sollte es erstmal ausreichen. 

*Fazit:*
Kuhmilch ist für den Menschen sicher kein ideales Nahrungsmittel, weshalb es sparsam eingesetzt werden sollte.

------------------------------------
*[1]:* Melnik, The Impact of Cow's Milk-mediated mTORC1-signaling in the Initiation and Progression of Prostate Cancer
*[2]:* Torfado, Milk Intake in Early Life and Risk of Advanced Prostate Cancer
*[3]:* Kroenke, High- and Low-fat Dairy Intake, Recurrence, and Mortality After Breast Cancer Diagnosis
*[4]:* Physicians Health Study, Whole Milk Intake Is Associated with Prostate Cancer-Specific Mortality among U.S. Male Physicians
*[5]:* White Lies, Prostate Cancer

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Kanrad, lieber Harald,,

vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen zur Milch (Milchprodukte)

Lieber LowRoad,
die Ausführungen sind sehr interessant, und die Studien darüber erscheinen mir recht plausibel.

*Fazit*: ich denke, von der Milch komme ich nicht weg, selbst wenn mein Leben bedroht ist.
ich werde aber das Wirtschaftsgeld erhöhen und zu BIO-Produkten greifen.




> Ja, wenn man nach dem Konsum einer Zigarette, dem Trinken eines Glases Schnapes oder dem Verzehr eines verbrannten Schweineirgendwas sofort tot umfallen


 Darüber gibt es ja (für mich leider) bereits seit langen viele Studien die besagen, dass die Lebenserwartungen verkürzt sind. Ähnlich wie bei der Diagnose PCa.

Übrigens_, bei Clusterkopfschmerzen wird unter der Hand, den Patienten geraten, wenn jede Therapie erfolglos bleibt, zu Nikotin und Alkohol (in Maßen) zu greifen._
_Es soll auch einen bestimmten Pilz geben, der den unerträglichen Schmerz ausschaltet._
_Wie das Zusammen hängt?  Dafür gibt es eine Erklärung. Es soll mit den erweiterten oder ausgedehnten Venen im Kopf zusammenhängen.
Ich weiss es nicht genau._
_Bei mir hilf Sauerstoff 7,5l/min. plus Alkohol._
_Ausnahmsweise mal ohne Zigarette, da zu gefährlich.

_Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hartmut,

um den von Dir eröffneten Thread am Laufen zu halten, habe ich einige ältere Threads noch einmal hervorgeholt:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0089#post10089
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1272#post11272
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...6658#post26658
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...9271#post39271

Für mich persönlich habe ich nie eine Veranlassung gesehen, Produkte die von Rindern stammen, und dazu gehört nun auch mal Kuhmilch und daraus produzierter Käse in meist Vollfettversion, von meinem Speiseplan zu verbannen. Gut möglich, dass das nach dem Wissen, Kuhmilch würde bevorzugt auch PCa auslösen kann, leichtsinnig gewesen war, aber nun nicht mehr zu ändern ist.

Von Andis erwähntem Glas Schnaps bin ich als inzwischen Buten-Hamburger längst abgekommen. Aber dem Rotwein verdanke ich möglicherweise, dem PCa doch etliche Lebensjahre abgetrotzt haben zu können. Es ist mein alleiniger fester Glaube, dem meine Frau überhaupt nicht zustimmen möchte. Sie sieht das wohl mehr als Schutzbehauptung, um immer wieder eine Flasche öffnen zu dürfen. Rotwein und Käse genießen bei mir Priorität. Eben Jedem das Seine.

*"Wenn man es richtig versteht, alt zu werden, so geschieht es keineswegs so, wie die meisten glauben. Es ist durchaus kein Schrumpfen, sondern ein Wachsen. Das Alter schenkt Klarheit, deren die Jugend völlig unfähig ist, und eine Heiterkeit, die der Leidenschaft bei weitem vorzuziehen ist"*
(Marcel Jouhandeau)

Gruß Harald

----------


## tomblr

> Rotwein und Käse genießen bei mir Priorität. Eben Jedem das Seine.


Lieber Harald, schlechte Karten. Derzeit wankt auch das Resveratrol als Antioxidans. http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...1&h=-690155682

Als Pfälzer glaubte ich an die heilende Wirkung unseres Rotweins, insbesondere dann wenn er schön im Barrique gereift war und habe daher gerne den einen oder anderen Schluck dieser Medizin im guten Bewusstsein genossen... nix wars. Aber Glauben versetzt ja Berge  und vielleicht geht der Rotwein ja als Psychopharmaka durch!

lG

Tom

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Tom,

der Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Georg Schätzle unter Verwendung des alten Spruches:

*"Täglich Resveratrol, und Du fühlst Dich wohl?"* 

erteilt der Studie eine geradezu vernichtende Kritik.

Und wenn man dann noch das zur Kenntnis nehmen darf:




> Neun Jahre nach der ersten Untersuchung waren 34,2 Prozent der Teilnehmer tot. Die Gestorbenen waren im Durchschnitt älter, bewegten sich weniger, litten eher an einem Diabetes sowie an Herzinsuffizienz und einer chronischen Nierenerkrankung (CKD). Der Anteil der Raucher unter den Verstorbenen war leicht erhöht.


fragt man sich wirklich, von wem das gesteuert wurde. Vielleicht von der Bierlobby, um die Leute vom Weintrinken abzuhalten?

Alle Teilnehmer älter als 64, bewegten sich weniger, litten an Diabetis und Herzinsuffizienz und CKD, und auch noch Raucher dabei. Nach 9 Jahren waren 34.2 Prozent tot. Ab 73 kann man durchaus auch ganz normal dahinscheiden.

Ich rauche nicht, bin kein Diabetiker, Herzklappen intakt, Kreatinin 0.87 mg/dl, alle Leberwerte im Bereich zwischen 21 und 28 U/l, Trigl. 61/mg/dl, Testo 4.73 ng/ml, und ich tummele mich fast täglich im Fitness-Center und wandere längere Strecken immer noch ab. Nur bergauf geht's etwas langsamer.  Ich werde dem Dornfelder, auch dem nicht im Eichenfass gereiften, bis zu meinem Tode die Treue halten. Aber nicht nur dem Dornfelder. Chilenische, südafrikanische, argentinische.....Rotweine und täglich Käse. Was will ich mehr.

*"Beim Streit um die Wahrheit bleibt der Streit die einzige Wahrheit"*
(Rabindranath Tagore)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Da möchte man doch gerne sagen, alle Berichte und Studien bitte vergessen!
Guck dir Harald an, und du weisst wie das geht.

Wenn ich dann Haralds Alter erreichen möchte, muss ich ja nur tun, was er macht.
Nämlich Käse essen und Wein trinken.
Wie es sich mit der Milch verträgt, weiß ich allerding nicht *g*

Harald, vielen Dank für die Links!
Da werde ich heute abend, neben dem TV wieder viel zu lesen haben.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## tubaspieler

Also, 
ich trinke jeden Morgen ein Glas Bio-Ziegen H-Milch. Ob das Gut ist? Mir schmeckt es und das ist mir wichtig. Schafmilch habe ich auch schon probiert aber, da wird man ja wirklich arm.
Zum Frühstück dann 250gr. Jogurth mit Müsli von Erdschwalbe und selbst gemachten Obst-Salat.
Auch Käse und da am liebsten Ziegenkäse und ein Glas Portugieser aus Rheinhessen dazu, das ist ein Gedicht.
Warum soll ich mich kasteien? Nur um vielleicht ein paar Monate zu gewinnen?

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> *Fazit:*
> Kuhmilch ist für den Menschen sicher kein ideales Nahrungsmittel, weshalb es sparsam eingesetzt werden sollte


So isses LowRoad,

und deshalb trinke ich schon seit "eh und je" Rotweinschorle, weil Wasser u.a. ja auch gesund sein soll.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

> ich trinke jeden Morgen ein Glas Bio-Ziegen H-Milch. Ob das Gut ist? Mir schmeckt es und das ist mir wichtig. Schafmilch habe ich auch schon probiert aber, da wird man ja wirklich arm


Hallo Georg, 
Schafmilch ist lecker.
Ich trinke die aber auch nicht palettenweise.
Da würde mich der Preis dann auch ein wenig abschrecken.

Danke an Harald und Lowrunner, die mir die Problematik mit der Milch etwas näher gebracht haben.

Man eröffnet einen Traed, wo man vorher schon weiß, alles was es an Infos gibt, ist schlecht.
Eigentlich hatte ich erwartet, dass es dazu auch etwas Positives zu berichten gibt.
Schitt, aber meine Milch werde ich mir nun trotzdem nicht nehmen lassen.
Mal sehen, ob ich Euch alle überlebe. *g*

Vergessen wurde, wie es sich nun mit der Omega3 Milch verhält.
Warum gibt es diese leckere Milch in Germany nicht?
http://www.hostelvending.com/noticias/noticias.php?n=1081



Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hartmut,

es gibt auch in Deutschland ähnliche Produkte, für die ich aber nun hier keine Werbung betreiben möchte. Du findest sicher das Dir genehme Produkt mit einer Zusammensetzung, die Du für Dich für richtig hältst.

Aber bitte richte Dein Interesse auch auf die nachfolgenden Links:

http://www.ohnegentechnik.org/aktuel...-die-lupe.html
http://www.oekotest.de/cgi/index.cgi...nr=04&seite=04
http://orgprints.org/10446/1/Materar...ia_Ehrlich.pdf

*"Am reichsten sind die Menschen, die auf das meiste verzichten können"*
(Rabindranath Tagore)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Du findest sicher das Dir genehme Produkt mit einer Zusammensetzung, die Du für Dich für richtig hältst.


Tja, da bin ich doch wieder da, wo ich nicht hin wollte. 
Danke Harald!
Ich werde diese Omega-Milch auf die Zeit in Spanien beschränken.
Ich esse auch gerne Kiwi und Mango.
Aber das wäre nun zu viel des Guten. *g*

Schade das Reinardo nicht mehr so aktiv im Forum ist.
Der kennst sich sicherlich auch mit dem ganzen Kram aus. Er lebt in Espana.
Ich weiß, Ihr mögt Euch nicht besonders.
Eigentlich schade, denn er ist auch einer der Menschen, die man sich als Vorbild nehmen kann. Nicht überheblich, und doch weise, so wie du es auch bist.
Er ist nicht so ein Computer-Freak, wie wir es sind, aber er ist ein guter Mensch, mit manchmal etwas anderen Ansichten.

Ich hatte einmal kurzfristigen Kontakt zu ihm.
Vielleicht könnte ich da etwas richten?

Gruss
Hartmut
(der in der Sonne liegt)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Vergessen wurde, wie es sich nun mit der Omega3 Milch verhält.
> Warum gibt es diese leckere Milch in Germany nicht?
> http://www.hostelvending.com/noticias/noticias.php?n=1081


Wenn Magermilch verkäst und dabei mit Pflanzenöl angereichert wird,
wird dieser 'Analogkäse', z.B. auf Fertigpizza gestreut, mit höchstem 
Ekelquotienten in die Ecke der Lebensmittelskandale gestellt.

Wenn Magermilch mit Pflanzenöl aufgefettet wird, sei das 'lecker'!?
Der Gewinn liegt in der Wertdifferenz zwischen Sahne und Pflanzenöl
sowie der Bereitschaft des Konsumenten dafür auch noch mehr zu
bezahlen. Dass derartige Panschprodukte in Deutschland nicht 
erhältlich sind, beruhigt mich.

Mach Dir Deine "Omega-3-Milch" einfach selbst:
Kauf Magermilch und kipp 3.5% Billigstes Olivenöl dazu, ein wenig
Vanilinzucker und Erdbeer- oder Bananenaroma von Givaudan,
Pürierstab rein, bis das seltsame Gemisch fein homogenisiert ist.
Und fertig ist die Pampe.

'tschuldigung, aber Du hast ja zweifach danach gefragt.
Wohl bekomm's!

Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Hartmut,

Konrad ist mir eben zuvorgekommen; denn auch ich wollte Dir gerade vorschlagen, Dir von Deiner Frau doch ein eher gesundes Omega-3-Milch-Leckerli zusammenzurühren zu lassen. Auch Erdbeeren sind aktuell eine köstliche Zugabe. Nichtsdestotrotz nachstehend noch etwas zur Abrundung des Wissens über alles, was mit Deinem geliebten Omega-3 zusammenhängt.

http://www.vz-nrw.de/Nahrungsergaenz...rsicht-von-A-Z

http://www.nahrungsexperten.de/news/...-schadlich/262

http://www.elite-magazin.de/news/ZDF...r-1203173.html

P.S.: Auch gut gemachte Bircher-Müsli sollten *hier* den gesunden Speiseplan bereichern.

*"Keiner verdient redlicher Finderlohn als ein Freund, der dir in schweren Tagen die verlorene Lebensfreude zurückbringt"*
(Karl Heinz Karius)

Gruß Harald

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hartmut S:

Also Unsterblicher,

eine Alternative zu den oben geschilderten Panschereien wäre die Oel-Eiweiss-Kost (OEK) nach Dr. med. Johanna Budwig.

Qualitativ hochwertiges Omega 3-Oel (kalt gepresst) ist u.a. bei der J. Budwig Stiftung zu beziehen.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Nee Helmut, lass mal.
Mir ist der Appetit vergangen. Eher verdurste ich.

Ich wusste nicht, dass die Milch so verfälscht wird.
In der Inhaltsangabe der Milch steht allerdings:
Fettgehalt 2.25 %, und das normal Übliche.
Da erscheint mir alles normal. 
http://www.puleva.es/pf/productos/omega/ficha_omega.html
Weiter zu INFORMACIÓN NUTRICIONAL (Inhaltsangaben des Produktes)

Ich weiß nun aber, was ich wissen muss. Das reicht, sonst bekommt Konrad noch einen Infarkt.
Danke noch einmal für die vielen Infos. Zumindest werde ich den Milch-Konsum etwas einschränken, und ausnahmsweise einmal auf Bio umschwenken. 
Es gibt nur wenige Produkte, wo ich Bio für sinnvoll halte.
Fleisch, Gemüse und ein paar wenige andere Produkte.

Zitat Frank1958:
_Nur glaube ich dass es mir mit meinem Wissen oder besser Nichtwissen nicht zusteht Laienhafte Kommentare abzugeben._Hallo Frank,
ich antworte einmal hier, damit wir Jacks Tread nicht belasten.

Ich verstehe dich, aber . . . 
Wir wären viel weniger aktive User im Forum, wenn alle so vorsichtig wären.
Vielleicht hilft ein Hinweis in einer Singnatur:
____________________
Ich bin kein Arzt, vertrete nur meine Meinung!
Oder so ähnlich . . .

Wenn du wüsstest, wie du mich damals mit der 1. Antwort beruhigt hast.
Der Krebs wächst i.d.R. nur langsam . . .

Lieben Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Das reicht, sonst bekommt Konrad noch einen Infarkt.


Das möchte doch wohl niemand hier im KISP-Diskussions-Forum , dass ausgerechnet Konrad (Hvielemi) einem Infarkt erliegt, verursacht durch den User "Hartmut S". Die Ironie des Schicksals, oder die Tragik schlechthin....
Hat "Er" doch bis dato recht erfolgreich seinen PCa unter Kontrolle und dann so etwas...., wobei dann doch wieder die These bestätigt wird, "ca. 95% der PCa-Erkrankten sterben mit dem Tumor und nicht an ihm."

(kl. Scherz am Rande)

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich weiß nun aber, was ich wissen muss. Das reicht, sonst bekommt Konrad noch einen Infarkt.


Also einen Herzinfarkt krieg ich nicht von so was, aber ich wundere mich schon sehr,
dass die klare Information in Pink auf der Analogmilch-Packung nicht angekommen ist:

_"Leche Desnatada con ..." (Entfettete Milch mit ...)_

Und das für 2 Teuronen/Liter, statt 1 für ordentliche Milch!
Das Öl mit den ungesättigten Fettsäuren konsumiert man besser auf dem Salat
und trinkt gelegentlich mal einen Schluck unverfälschter Milch nach meiner
These, sass ein abwechslungsreicher Menueplan eine gute Ernährung
gewährleistet. Literweise Milch ist wohl ebenso wenig gesund wie 
deziliterweise Olivenöl.



> Das möchte doch wohl niemand hier im KISP-Diskussions-Forum , 
> dass ausgerechnet Konrad (Hvielemi) einem Infarkt erliegt...
> Hat "Er" doch bis dato recht erfolgreich seinen PCa unter Kontrolle und dann so etwas....
> 
> (kl. Scherz am Rande)


Nein, lieber Helmut,
"Er" hat seinen PCa überhaupt nicht mehr unter Kontrolle.
Der steigt seit einigen Monaten mit wenigen Wochen Verdoppelungszeit an,
trotz Androgendeprivation. Ich taumle also nicht mehr dem CRPCa
entgegen, sondern ich stecke nach dreieinhalb Jahren AHT nun voll drin.
Das hält mich aber nicht davon ab, gestern noch einmal eine
Schneeschuhwanderung bis 2222m hinauf zur Pizolhütte zu unternehmen 
und heute eine Wanderung im Föhnsturm im seit 1636 nicht mehr 
besiedelten Calfeisental hinauf zur Auswilderungsstelle für Bartgeier.
Befreit von der Notwendigkeit, 'Casodex' zu schlucken, kommen
meine Lebensgeister und -kraft wieder.
Ob ich das künftig mit Enzalutamid oder VT 646 so halten könne,
wird sich weisen. Ein Ableben zufolge Herzinfarkt oder PCa habe
ich derzeit nicht auf dem Radar. Zuvor will ich noch einiges erleben.

Hvielemi / Konrad


Ach ja, das Thema war Milch:
Die trink ich vor allem in meinem Frühstückskaffee.
Bio-Vollmilch, 3.9% *Milch*fett.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Das hält mich aber nicht davon ab, gestern noch einmal eine Schneeschuhwanderung bis 2222m hinauf zur Pizolhütte zu unternehmen 
> und heute eine Wanderung im Föhnsturm im seit 1636 nicht mehr besiedelten Calfeisental hinauf zur Auswilderungsstelle für Bartgeier. Befreit von der Notwendigkeit, 'Casodex' zu schlucken, kommen meine Lebensgeister und -kraft wieder.


Alle Achtung Konrad, Kompliment. Schneeschuhwanderungen bis auf über 2000 Höhenmeter mit Casodex etc. ist schon erstaunlich. Das würde ich nicht schaffen, glaube ich zumindest, und nehme keine Medis, ausser NEM`s. Das Du nun mitten drin steckst im CRPCa ist dagegen weniger erfreulich.
Wie dem auch sein mag, beide Daumen halte ich weiterhin die nächsten 10 Jahre für Dich gedrückt.

Gruß Helmut

P.S.: Wie ist eigentlich der Stand für die diesjährige anvisierte Bergwanderung, Forumstreff, der "alten Männer ?" (ausgenommen natürlich Hartmut S der Unsterbliche, welcher ja als Norddeutscher die Berge nur aus den "Luis, Alois Franz, Trenker" Filmen her kennt, nehme ich zumindest mal an.)

----------


## Hartmut S

> .S.: Wie ist eigentlich der Stand für die diesjährige anvisierte Bergwanderung, Forumstreff, der "alten Männer ?" (ausgenommen natürlich Hartmut S der Unsterbliche, *welcher ja als Norddeutscher die Berge nur aus den "Luis, Alois Franz, Trenker" Filmen her kennt*, nehme ich zumindest mal an.)


Nein Helmut, eher Filme wie Cliffhanger, mit Sylvester Stallone. Ist aber schon Jahre her. :Blinzeln: 

Dir lieber Konrad, halten wir auch für die nächsten Jahre alle Daumen gedrückt!

Zur Milch: Nun musste Brigitte doch im Hintergrund helfen. Ich hatte meine Übersetzung falsch verstanden.
Wir kaufen die Igitt-"Milch" übrigens u.a. bei LIDL in Spanien für ca. 1,20 
Da gibt es dann auch die mit Calzium angereicherte Milch. Da frage ich nun aber nicht mehr, wie die zusammengestellt ist.
Zumal Kalzium ja auch nicht so gut sein soll für unsere Erkrankung.

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## LowRoad

SPON:

_"...
__Zahlen aus der Studie
_
_ 						In der Gruppe der Frauen, die weniger als ein Glas Milch  pro Trag tranken, starben pro Jahr 10,7 von 1000 Teilnehmerinnen. Bei  den Frauen, die pro Tag ein bis zwei Gläser Milch tranken, waren es  12,6. In der Gruppe, die zwei bis drei Gläser tranken, waren es 15,4. In  der Gruppe mit dem höchsten Milchkonsum (mindestens drei Gläser  beziehungsweise 600 Milliliter pro Tag) gab es 17,7 Todesfälle pro Jahr  und pro 1000 Teilnehmerinnen.
_
_Nach Einbeziehung aller  weiteren erfassten Faktoren ergibt sich daraus ein um 15 Prozent  erhöhtes Risiko eines frühzeitigen Todes für jedes zusätzliche tägliche  Glas Milch.
__
Bei den Männern waren die  Unterschiede in den Gruppen deutlich geringer. In der Gruppe, die  weniger als ein Glas Milch pro Tag tranken, starben pro Jahr 18,2 von  1000 Teilnehmern. In der Gruppe mit dem höchsten Milchkonsum waren es  20,7..."_

----------


## Heribert

Hat sich dabei die Studie mit den natürlichen weiblichen Hormonen der Kuhmilch auseinander gesetzt? Es fällt ja nun auf, dass bei männlichen Probanden der Einfluss grundsätzlich höher war.
"Progesteron - Östrogene"

Gruß Heribert

----------

